# Canadians only poll



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Not sure if I can successfully avoid breaking any rules here, so mods, if this isn't kosher, please delete the thread. Also don't want to attract any undue attention. But I've had a recent "problem" and was wondering how prevalent it is. This might be useful information for all us Canucks that enjoy the dark side.

This poll is intended for my Canadian BOTLs who have supplies from the dark side come in from outside of the border. I'm looking at stuff that's come in recently, as in this year. How successful was the transaction? Were there any issues or surprises when the parcel arrived? What did you do? Take your lumps, refuse it? Did it even arrive? It seems to me that things are getting quite a bit tougher here lately and doing this type of busines may have it's days numbered.


----------



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

Mostly good. 

Today I got a box Monte sublimes and Cuaba Le pyramids that were opened and required a small cash donation at the door. Not nearly as much as I was prepared for, however.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I refuse to answer this question. Don't want to give myself any bad luck.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

:wink: 

Been lucky so far....mostly

When I am not I take my lumps


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Out of curiosity, how big is the bill you get hit with when things don't go smoothly?


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

so far Im 2 for 2 with my purchases making it to my mailbox with no extra charges.


----------



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Out of curiosity, how big is the bill you get hit with when things don't go smoothly?


In the circumstance I mentioned, $100.


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

I've only recently been ordering online and have been 2 for 2 when coming across the boarder.

edit - 2 for 2 on the good side of things!


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

Similarly, I have not had problems - yet !!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Took too many lumps; it's not worth it anymore.
Found alternate resources- DON'T pm me.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

audio1der said:


> Took too many lumps; it's not worth it anymore.
> Found alternate resources- DON'T pm me.


Well if I can't PM you and I can't ask in the open forum what options does that leave?! :wacko:

See not sharing your sources is what has you having to buy another cooler.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I just got a reply back from my source and it would seem that I got hit with one of the highest "problems" they've ever seen. Two boxes on sale and the "problem" was about 3x that amount. You do the math. :der:


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I usually buy 3 boxes at a time , so far 9 boxes in the last 5 months and no problems at all :beerchug:


----------



## Corpus (Sep 16, 2008)

No problems here. But I believe it's just a matter of time before the inevitable happens... 

Beware the customs agent with nefarious intent !


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

So far it seems to be a 50/50 chance.
Surely there must be more Canucks out there. We need larger numbers to make this poll have some accuracy. Remember, the poll is anonymous. No one, with the possible exception of the mods, can see how you voted. So vote!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I have ordered a hand full of times from the same retailer w/o any issues. I did however get dinged on a PIF back in December. The package contained 10 sticks and was marked "Gift" including a handwritten note with a Christmas wish. (yes I paid the duty)


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I believe someone once mentioned on this board not to order over the Summer. Young part time customs agents filling for the vacation season etc. I believe this.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Cadillac said:


> I believe someone once mentioned on this board not to order over the Summer. Young part time customs agents filling for the vacation season etc. I believe this.


That's what the customer service person said at the retailer that I ordered from. Maybe some truth to this?


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

K Baz said:


> Well if I can't PM you and I can't ask in the open forum what options does that leave?! :wacko:
> 
> See not sharing your sources is what has you having to buy another cooler.


Sorry- I'm not talkingh about sources- I'm talking methods of getting said goods here.
Besides, we all know the same vendors; there aren't many secrets out there anymore :spy:


----------



## maverickdrinker (Dec 23, 2008)

haven't tried it as of yet. Too nervous about getting dinged. I might give it a go if certain cigars go on sale though. So far, nothing of interest has popped up on sale


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

There has got to be more than this many Canadians on this board.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Team Canada social group boys! Join up. We have a pass in the works and are looking for more Canucks.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm pulling the trigger on my first order today.... Hope all goes well!... Fingers crossed!

:canada:


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

pitbulljimmy said:


> I'm pulling the trigger on my first order today.... Hope all goes well!... Fingers crossed!
> 
> :canada:


let us know how it goes! I am so tempted to make an order but not prepared to get burned!

is it more likely for them to get stopped in customs then ordering from the states?


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

there should be another option: I haven't tried to yet . . .


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

burnsco said:


> let us know how it goes! I am so tempted to make an order but not prepared to get burned!
> 
> is it more likely for them to get stopped in customs then ordering from the states?


It's a hit and miss when you order online. You have to decide for yourself if the risk is worth it. I have been dinged and paid the duties that were assessed. When you factor in the packages that do arrive without any surprises, in the long run you will be ahead of the game. There's a reason that some online retailers will no longer ship to Canada (we'll save that argument for another time)

Happy Smoking boyz :smoke:


----------



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ordered a cab of 50 Party Lucy's from '06 that were split into two shipments. The second was delivered yesterday, however, the first has been stuck in customs for more than a week .

Methinks there might be a very happy customs agent right now enjoying my smokes.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> It's a hit and miss when you order online. You have to decide for yourself if the risk is worth it. I have been dinged and paid the duties that were assessed. When you factor in the packages that do arrive without any surprises, in the long run you will be ahead of the game. There's a reason that some online retailers will no longer ship to Canada (we'll save that argument for another time)
> 
> Happy Smoking boyz :smoke:


I think we should have the arguement now...

before any of the remaining people stop shipping to Canada and or continue to revisit the way/rules about shipping to Canada.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

jamie140 said:


> Ordered a cab of 50 Party Lucy's from '06 that were split into two shipments. The second was delivered yesterday, however, the first has been stuck in customs for more than a week .
> 
> Methinks there might be a very happy customs agent right now enjoying my smokes.


Not to worry, customs is like the Bermuda Triangle, the only difference is that your package will find it's way eventually. Hopefully the surprise is not too bad. :thumb:


K Baz said:


> I think we should have the arguement now...
> 
> before any of the remaining people stop shipping to Canada and or continue to revisit the way/rules about shipping to Canada.


You are absolutely right! When you order online and have it shipped to Canada there are certain risks. If the package is assessed by customs then you should pay the duties. Sometimes the duties are minimal :thumb: and sometimes the duties are outrageous. :frown: The duties and taxes when applied correctly I think is roughly 225%  If we continue to refuse these packages when they are assessed, eventually our options to order will be non existent! Personally I would like to continue to have the option to order!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm thinking we should start a new thread for this discussion. We would get more traffic if we did.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> If we continue to refuse these packages when they are assessed, eventually our options to order will be non existent! Personally I would like to continue to have the option to order!


Taz, I don't understand why the vender would stop shipping if someone simply refuses the parcel at the door. I think you are assuming that the buyer is charging back the purchase. I refused my parcel at the door because it made more sense for me to eat the $180 that I paid for the sticks rather than pay customs $500 on top of that. I've been in communication with my supplyer about it, and they feel real bad about what happened. But ultimately, they shipped out the cigars, and got paid for them. What happened on my end really doesn't matter that much to them. I'm the only one that's out here. And I'm sure that if I contacted the supplier again, they would accept a new order from me. Although they might think I'm nuts.
The reason suppliers won't ship to Canada is because of the charge backs on credit cards, when the order gets dinged. Not because of refused parcels.
That's why I put the charge back option on the poll. And it's nice to see that no one has done that. But then again, I'm not sure how many would admit to doing that.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Shaz said:


> Taz, I don't understand why the vender would stop shipping if someone simply refuses the parcel at the door. I think you are assuming that the buyer is charging back the purchase. I refused my parcel at the door because it made more sense for me to eat the $180 that I paid for the sticks rather than pay customs $500 on top of that. I've been in communication with my supplyer about it, and they feel real bad about what happened. But ultimately, they shipped out the cigars, and got paid for them. What happened on my end really doesn't matter that much to them. I'm the only one that's out here. And I'm sure that if I contacted the supplier again, they would accept a new order from me. Although they might think I'm nuts.
> The reason suppliers won't ship to Canada is because of the charge backs on credit cards, when the order gets dinged. Not because of refused parcels.
> That's why I put the charge back option on the poll. And it's nice to see that no one has done that. But then again, I'm not sure how many would admit to doing that.


I should have clarified my position, I just tied the refusing and charge back together without stating it. You are probably right though about people not admitting they ask for a charge back if that's the case.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Somehow I missed this thread. I've had success from Atlantic, Taboo, and CigarPlace.biz. All fairly easy transactions, and arrived without a hitch. You can see my hauls from US sources here. I'm actually surprised so many of you have had problems. I'd be curious to know those of you who have had issues, where the order was placed from.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Luke, if you continue to place orders you will eventually get hit by customs. Still worth it though, that's for sure.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> I should have clarified my position, I just tied the refusing and charge back together without stating it. You are probably right though about people not admitting they ask for a charge back if that's the case.


I was pretty certain that's what you meant. I too, don't want to lose my sources on cc's, cause I love em.



AspiringGent said:


> Somehow I missed this thread. I've had success from Atlantic, Taboo, and CigarPlace.biz. All fairly easy transactions, and arrived without a hitch. You can see my hauls from US sources here. I'm actually surprised so many of you have had problems. I'd be curious to know those of you who have had issues, where the order was placed from.


I haven't had any issues with these guys either. But it is a bit like playing Russian Roulette. As long as we all do the right thing and don't hurt the suppliers.:nono:


----------

